# I log in, then it logs me out!!



## Philippa

Hi folks!
Has anyone else experienced this? Does anyone know how to stop it?

Sometimes I log in on a different computer to normal and untick the 'remember me' when I log in. Once I was PMing and the other time I was posting and and when I came to click send/post, it said you're not logged in, or the administrator has stopped this privilege for you. Perhaps I take a long time to type?!! But is it really logging me out? Is there a time limit or something?

Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi folks!
> Has anyone else experienced this? Does anyone know how to stop it?
> 
> Sometimes I log in on a different computer to normal and untick the 'remember me' when I log in. Once I was PMing and the other time I was posting and and when I came to click send/post, it said you're not logged in, or the administrator has stopped this privilege for you. Perhaps I take a long time to type?!! But is it really logging me out? Is there a time limit or something?
> 
> Philippa



Hola Maestra!

Are the messages from WR, or are they from the server of the network where you are logged in?  I've not heard of this before. If you can do a screen capture of the error message, that might help with a diagnosis.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Philippa

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Maestra!
> Are the messages from WR, or are they from the server of the network where you are logged in?  I've not heard of this before. If you can do a screen capture of the error message, that might help with a diagnosis.
> saludos,
> Cuchu


How do you do a screen capture, oh wise Cuchuflete?


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> How do you do a screen capture, oh wise Cuchuflete?



I use a Mac.  For a pc, I would try a large net, or find a PC expert.
cheers,
C.


----------



## garryknight

Or Google for it. Which I've just done on your behalf. Look here.


----------



## Monkling

Philippa said:
			
		

> How do you do a screen capture


On your keyboard, there should be a key that says *prt scr*.  (On my keyboard, it's the first of 3 keys to the right of the F# buttons along the top of the keyboard.)

Press the *prt scr* key when you see that error message and it should capture an image of the entire screen. Then go into any picture software and hit "paste" and you should see the screen image.

I'm not familiar enough with how this particular board works so I'm not sure if you can then paste or insert an image directly into a post but one of the mods should be able to help with that.


----------



## mkellogg

Philippa,

I have another idea.  Delete all cookies in your web browser for wordreference.com and forum.wordreference.com.

That might help.

Mike


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Philippa,
> I have another idea.  Delete all cookies in your web browser for wordreference.com and forum.wordreference.com.
> That might help.
> Mike


How? I think it does (well for the forums anyway) - when I log out, it says deleting all cookies.
P


----------



## mkellogg

Strange - it says that it is deleting all cookies?

Search Google for: delete cookies windows

It can be a little complicated, and different by the version and type of operating system you have...

But just delete the wordreference cookies, not all of them.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Mike,
The 'deleting all cookies' or 'all cookies deleted' is standard for me when logging out.

Philippa...to delete cookies in a Windows environment, go to your browser, then Preferences, then "security" or "privacy" or, in IE, under "Downloads".


Cuchu



			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Strange - it says that it is deleting all cookies?
> 
> Search Google for: delete cookies windows
> 
> It can be a little complicated, and different by the version and type of operating system you have...
> 
> But just delete the wordreference cookies, not all of them.


----------



## cuchuflete

Mike:  Here's the standard message after logout:



> vBulletin Message
> 
> All cookies cleared!
> 
> * Return to the page you were previously viewing
> * Go to forums index


----------



## Philippa

Do I really want to delete all these cookies? There are dozens of WR ones and hundreds of others!! I'm scared 

They're almost all from 20th January. Is there something special about that date? It does show that the cookies aren't really cleared when I log out, though!


----------

